# Lost Cockatiel...



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

I got a flyer through the door this morning about a lost cockatiel, a BLACK one? I've never seen a black one  but the poor thing's lost  I'm keeping an eye out for him, but I honestly wouldn't know how to catch him if I saw him ?! Apparently he's very tame and friendly... what do you think the chances are of him being found are? I read somewhere that crows and wild birds end up mobbing domestic birds


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi......Poor thing in this weather. Its freezing here in gateshead, snow everywhere.I think the chances of finding him are pretty dim...fingers crossed someone already got him.

I found a budgie around 10 years back he was in a bush i put my finger out to him and he crept onto my hand....weird thing is when i got him home he was so untame and never even once came to me......its like he knew that he needed to come with me and this is why he walked onto my finger.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Aww! Happy ending atleast he got found  it's freezing here also, and keeps snowing


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

The snows sort of stopped here...its been raining a little so i can imagine that will only make the ice worse through the night. Im dreading tomorrow, think the kids will be off again so i may not have to go anywhere. My street is on a hill so i dread icy weather having to stop the car....i slid half way down the street trying to stop this morning


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh heck! Well if you go out take care, and no sliding :frown2: lol


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

TY!.......Im planning on staying in but my fella insists on going to the gym later....its been so bad im sure the mail man not been today


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

RoseForTheDead said:


> I got a flyer through the door this morning about a lost cockatiel, a BLACK one? I've never seen a black one  but the poor thing's lost  I'm keeping an eye out for him, but I honestly wouldn't know how to catch him if I saw him ?! Apparently he's very tame and friendly... what do you think the chances are of him being found are? I read somewhere that crows and wild birds end up mobbing domestic birds


Great he has been found yes your right domestic birds do tend to get mobbed when they escape especaially if there brightly coloured. Although there are flocks of small parrots up north although the farmers dont like it they do alot of damage to there crops. Also they take up the homes of some of our wild birds that live in the trees.


----------

